# Zuzuchina.com



## MichaelStricklan (Oct 13, 2012)

Not sure where to post this... if this is wrong feel free to move.


Okay. so i just bought the DSTwo this is my second attempt to this order.....
as for the first site :: r4ds-ds.com/
Is a scam... took my money and now i have to wait. in hopes that my bank returns it... regardless i have to wait 10 days or so...
So as you can imagine. im not very happy. as someone Recommended it to me...

Anyhow i have ordered it from

zhuzhuchina.com/store/

I am hoping that they are Legit.
as i am a little tense right now due to last site.
and im a little worried atm because i paid for this thing 4 hours ago or so...
and it still hasn't updated from :: Confirmed by User - we are checking

Can anyone calm my nerves here. or give me some insight....

Also i did the free shipping China Air...
But im From U.S.A so i am hoping it ships to here... 0.0

Anyone?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 13, 2012)

well ive ordered from them and i do the compatibilty thread (see here http://gbatemp.net/topic/302773-firmware-update-compilation-thread-list-of-flashcards-working-on-3ds/) so what you think of my opinion is up to you

there also my suggest shop along with nds-card.com (which is this sites sponcer)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 13, 2012)

why not just use gbatemps sponsor to be safe? :/


----------



## MMX (Oct 13, 2012)

ordered 2 R4 there last year, don't know how long it took but they're legit in my opinion.


----------



## Geren (Oct 13, 2012)

They're good, I got a legit acekard 2i from them last year. The waiting message could be because of time zones or something. Just have a little patience and evrything will be alright.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 13, 2012)

ZhuZhuChina is completely legit.  They have a rep who comes on here and posts in discussions about their site every once in a while.  They're usually one of the more recommended sites to buy from here.  I've got a few things from them before and they always came in a reasonable timeframe considering China-shipping.

Edit - also, http://shoptemp.net/shop/zhuzhuchina.html

5/5 stars with 20 reviews.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2012)

Rydian said:


> They have to do it manually, since paypal is cracking down on flas hcart sites they can't use automated systems.  It's 3AM in china, too, so they're probably asleep.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't tried ZZC, but I have heard nothing but good from them, and they even offered to take a clone AK2i that I bought from another store and exchange it for another, if I sent it to them. Their customer support from what I have seen in top notch.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I've used zhuzhuchina on more than one occassion and have had no problems, you've selected a great site to purchase from.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2012)

I have ordered from http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/ plenty of time and would highly recommend them to people. They have some of the best service, ship worldwide, as well ship very quickly.
But I also suggest checking out GBAtemp's official sponsor nds-card.com


----------



## Fazermint (Oct 14, 2012)

Ordered a DStwo from them, got it in good shape after 3-4 weeks. Too bad the tracking service they offer is in chinese. Anyhoo, your card should come, just give it some time.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 14, 2012)

Fazermint said:


> Ordered a DStwo from them, got it in good shape after 3-4 weeks. Too bad the tracking service they offer is in chinese. Anyhoo, your card should come, just give it some time.



In the upper right corner you can change the language to English


----------



## Fazermint (Oct 14, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Fazermint said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a DStwo from them, got it in good shape after 3-4 weeks. Too bad the tracking service they offer is in chinese. Anyhoo, your card should come, just give it some time.
> ...


LOL I should have seen that. Dumdum.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. Zhuzhu is totally legit. I even got one of the promotional R4DS they were giving away. I'd recommend them.


----------

